# Update 7.2p5 to 8.0 and all ports remotely



## artvolk (Dec 25, 2009)

Good day!

I've read two or more threads here about upgrading 7.2 to 8.0, but I'd like to ask one more time to not broke my machine.

Task: update machine with SSH access only to 7.2 to 8.0 (both GENERIC) and then rebuild all ports using portmaster (or any other tool)

My question is the following: should I install misc/compat7x before two runs of 'freebsd-update install'? 

The machine is connected to the internet using ADSL link using mpd (from ports), so I'm afraid that mpd will stop working after upgrade...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 25, 2009)

You cannot install compat7 until the system itself is running 8. I think you should be ok if you don't delete old libraries until after compat7 has been installed and/or all of your ports have been rebuilt. I don't use freebsd-update, so I don't know how and when the deletion of old libraries is handled, or even if freebsd-update ruthlessly nukes all older libraries. In the case of a source upgrade, make delete-old-libs is the very very last step that needs to be done.


----------



## artvolk (Dec 27, 2009)

Thank you! I'll try on holidays... Will see what happens


----------



## robertclemens (Dec 31, 2009)

I just did this upgrade (7.2p5 -> 8.0p1) remotely.

I usually do a source update but this time opted for a binary update so I can make sure I stay "fresh" on both methods.

It was absolutely mind-numbingly simple.

The delete-old(-libs) function happens on the third time you run freebsd-update install.


```
PRE) Make sure ports are up-to-date.
1) freebsd-update -r 8.0-RELEASE upgrade (downloads 8.0 bits)
2) freebsd-update install (installs 8.0 kernel)
3) shutdown -r now (reboots into the 8.0 kernel)
4) freebsd-update install (installs 8.0 world)
5) portupgrade -f ruby\* && rm /var/db/pkg/pkgdb.db (upgrades ruby and the pkgdb)
6) portupgrade -afc (upgrade ALL installed ports against new kernel/world.) -a (all) -f (force) -c (config file questions all upfront)
7) freebsd-update install (this is the one that removes the old files and libraries from 7.2)
8) shutdown -r now (reboot for the last time into your newly updated system!)
```

Hope that summarizes the steps and makes it clear what each one truly does. You shouldn't run into any real issues if you make sure you are *REALLY* following these steps and not trying to breeze right through it.


----------



## artvolk (Jan 4, 2010)

Thank you for the detailed response, I'm upgrading it now... 

But I've reverted to system ppp from mpd just in case. I'll try to reinstall ports using portmaster...


----------



## blodan (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks alot robertclemens, i went from 7.2 p8 to 8.1, worked like a charm


----------

